# New HSS1332ATD Thanks to this site!



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to say hi and to say thanks - ended up buying a new Honda HSS1332ATD machine last week. I went back and forth from machine to machine, this site/forum helped me make my decision and I just wanted to say thanks!

:bowing:

Its been years since I have owned a snow blower and for once, I cant wait for it to snow, ha!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Good decision. I'm very happy with my HHS928ATD. Used it modestly last season, but I did not encounter power or chute issues as some have reported on this forum. Went to get it ready for this season and it started right up. Bring on the snow.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard....!


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome, Doug.

You and I are in the same camp. I picked mine up several weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but following advice here and from a Honda rep, I've removed the rear shoes and have installed poly skid shoes on the sides. 

My driveway is asphalt, so I adjusted the machine for that.

I used two 1/4" paint sticks under each side of the scraper bar (1/2" total each side) and lowered the bucket onto them. I then installed the poly shoes to that half inch height. Careful not to torque the poly shoes too hard, as the material compresses before you feel it on your wrench.

I now plan to lower the scraper bar to 1/4 inch by using only one of the paint sticks. Some say it should be lowered to 1/8 inch, which would be about the thickness of a wooden yardstick. I might.

I've noticed so far that when moving the machine across the yard on its highest clearance, it's pretty rough on the back leaning that far down with the machine, with a bad back, for any length of time, but I can't imagine needing to use it at that setting for long.

There are some great people here on these threads to help, as you've discovered. I am here as well, as someone who owns the same machine, so don't hesitate to ask if you have questions about something I can check on my identical unit. 

Cheers! And congrats on your new purchase!

Tom



eatsnow said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to say hi and to say thanks - ended up buying a new Honda HSS1332ATD machine last week. I went back and forth from machine to machine, this site/forum helped me make my decision and I just wanted to say thanks!
> 
> :bowing:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

eatsnow said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to say hi and to say thanks - ended up buying a new Honda HSS1332ATD machine last week.


Welcome! You have excellent taste in snow blowers.

If you have not done so already, be sure your new machine is registered with Honda; in the unlikely case there is ever a safety recall, Honda has a way to contact you. Here's the link:

Click here to register your new Honda online

You'll need the full *FRAME *serial number off the back of the frame; it's in the form of SAFA-1234567:










Finally, drop me a Private Message with a ship-to address, and I'll get you a small Honda goodie package. 

Thanks for choosing Honda.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Welcome, Doug.
> 
> You and I are in the same camp. I picked mine up several weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but following advice here and from a Honda rep, I've removed the rear shoes and have installed poly skid shoes on the sides.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Great idea, Tom! Do you happen to have a link to those side skids? I plan on using the machine on mostly concrete driveways - have one section that is crushed asphalt that separates the 2 of my driveways.

Having owned just about every single brand of snow blower, I am very excited to see what this new Honda will do! Still amazed - added the oil & gas....turned the key....engine fired up immediately! 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome! You have excellent taste in snow blowers.
> 
> If you have not done so already, be sure your new machine is registered with Honda; in the unlikely case there is ever a safety recall, Honda has a way to contact you. Here's the link:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Robert! I will get the machine registered today, thanks for the reminder! I am still acting like the kid with the new toy - run out to the garage every hour to make sure its still sitting in the same spot and to make sure nobody has touched it, ha!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

That's the machine mine wants to be when it grows up! Nice choice.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the club Doug...both the forum and the 1332 club.

I put 22 hours on mine last year (and about 10 on the 828). I feel I can honestly say you're gonna love it.

It is possible it may take a little bit getting used to it as there are several control factors you'll be dealing with – auger height, steering, chute direction and speed. It could be that I am so used to my 828 for 24 Winters (my only snow blower for 23.5 Winters) and the fact that I used both last year, so going back and forth between the two, occasionally I would forget what control to use when approaching the EOD or parked vehicles at speed, or hitting a high spot in my drive (gravel with a grass median down the center – I've always called them two-tracks...very uneven at certain spots).

Fun though! Enjoy!

This place is great for giving you the knowledge base and ideas for helping you keep her running in top shape...and for years to come.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

tinter said:


> That's the machine mine wants to be when it grows up! Nice choice.



Thank you!


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

jrom said:


> Welcome to the club Doug...both the forum and the 1332 club.
> 
> I put 22 hours on mine last year (and about 10 on the 828). I feel I can honestly say you're gonna love it.
> 
> ...



Thank you! That's very impressive - the 828 for 24 winters! This new machine is a beast, very happy with my purchase. I look forward to helping others and staying active on this site as much as possible. 

Doug


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomatillo said:


> Welcome, Doug.
> 
> ...following advice here and from a Honda rep, I've removed the rear shoes and have installed poly skid shoes on the sides.
> 
> ...


I'll second tomatillo in recommending the poly side skids. I got mine here: Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes

Tom's right in that the material compresses easily so use the largest washer that will fit. I used fender washers and ground them square which worked well. 

If you have a relatively smooth driveway (and a table saw), a great companion modification is to add a poly scraper blade. 1/8" x 12" x 48" UHMW sheet can be bought on eBay for about $30 and you'll be able to make several spares. The optimal cut width is exactly 2.5" and you just sandwich the finished piece between the bucket and the metal scraper blade with the metal blade pushed all the way up/back in its range. Adjust the skid height so that the plastic just barely touches the driveway. Note that you won't be able to use the scraper end bolts as they'll no longer line up with the bucket holes. Also, the best way to remove the metal scraper blade is to move the auger by hand until you have the max clearance to the blade and then tip it out of the mounting slots. 





This will let you clear right down to the driveway surface without beating up your machine. Just be sure to raise the auger height over rough surfaces or it can chip a little.

Best of luck with the new machine!


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

SB83 - Thank you for the help! I was wondering if they made a poly type scraper blade, great idea! I use one on my ATV plow and was trying to come up with something to use on the new machine, saves the driveway.

Thanks again and I will let you know if I run into any problems with the install!

Doug


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey Robert I


[email protected] said:


> eatsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! Just wanted to say hi and to say thanks - ended up buying a new Honda HSS1332ATD machine last week.
> ...


 Hey Robert just got my new Honda hss1332atd today was wondering did they change the muffler I got one with a cage around it with no metal ovalthing on is that a new design??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

taxihacker said:


> Hey Robert I
> Hey Robert just got my new Honda hss1332atd today was wondering did they change the muffler I got one with a cage around it with no metal ovalthing on is that a new design??


Yes it is, Robert stated that on a post a while ago.

Here is a "copy and paste" of the post....

*To comply with updated ANSI recommendations, Honda is fitting an updated guard/cage to the muffler on all HSS-series 2-stage snowblowers. There are plans to offer an update kit. The kit will have a different muffler, as it has the needed hardware/mounting points for the new guard. Details TBD.*


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Link to Amazon for poly skids (sold in singles).

http://tinyurl.com/jd6ry9s



Conversation with FallLine and a video of my setup:

http://tinyurl.com/gurmztp


Tom
​


eatsnow said:


> Thank you! Great idea, Tom! Do you happen to have a link to those side skids? I plan on using the machine on mostly concrete driveways - have one section that is crushed asphalt that separates the 2 of my driveways.
> 
> Having owned just about every single brand of snow blower, I am very excited to see what this new Honda will do! Still amazed - added the oil & gas....turned the key....engine fired up immediately!
> 
> ...


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Link to Amazon for poly skids (sold in singles).
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/jd6ry9s
> 
> ...




Thank you! Great video! What size flange bolt? I have my poly skids on order, thinking I might add in a cut fender to match the opening on the skid.

Doug


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Doug, in order to get the right bolts, I ordered Honda's commercial grade skid shoe kit, and used the mounting bolts, nuts, and washers that came with it. I installed the poly shoes with that hardware, sans the steel shoes of course.

I called Honda to get the bolt size but they couldn't give it to me. I purchased the Robalon poly shoes. I wasn't in the mood to dig further, so I got the Honda kit for mounting hardware and was done with it.

You might ask Robert w/Honda here in this forum.



eatsnow said:


> Thank you! Great video! What size flange bolt? I have my poly skids on order, thinking I might add in a cut fender to match the opening on the skid.
> 
> Doug


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Doug, what will the cut fender accomplish that lowering the shaver/scraper plate itself won't do?



eatsnow said:


> Thank you! Great video! What size flange bolt? I have my poly skids on order, thinking I might add in a cut fender to match the opening on the skid.
> 
> Doug


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

SB83 suggested using a fender washer to fill in the hole on the new poly skid - (see post #13) Since you used the correct size flange bolt, you avoided this problem while installing your poly side skids. 

I appreciate the help!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd suggest just bringing the skid to a hardware store to find the largest flange nut or washer that fits, to spread the pressure across the greatest surface area possible. I get the manufacturer's idea of the indentation preventing slip, but it might compromise adjustment of the skid positioning later on. My opinion is that the skid should be sold with a stamped, slotted piece of metal to allow you to just tighten it down and forget it. That's essentially what the ground fender washer is doing for you.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

SB83 - I agree 100%; the skids should come with that fender washer cut to size. You have a great idea there. You could torque it down that way to prevent slipping. If I'm not going to reposition the skids once installed (unlikely, due to wear alone), then the idea of sinking a washer or round flange bolt in a bit makes sense, in that it would form a notch or depression to prevent it from slipping within the slot. Your way is probably much better in the long term.

Sorry Doug, I misunderstood when you said "fender." We were talking scraper and I believed you were attaching a thin metal strip from a scrap fender .... :smiley-think001:




SB83 said:


> I'd suggest just bringing the skid to a hardware store to find the largest flange nut or washer that fits, to spread the pressure across the greatest surface area possible. I get the manufacturer's idea of the indentation preventing slip, but it might compromise adjustment of the skid positioning later on. My opinion is that the skid should be sold with a stamped, slotted piece of metal to allow you to just tighten it down and forget it. That's essentially what the ground fender washer is doing for you.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> SB83 - I agree 100%; the skids should come with that fender washer cut to size. You have a great idea there. You could torque it down that way to prevent slipping. If I'm not going to reposition the skids once installed (unlikely, due to wear alone), then the idea of sinking a washer or round flange bolt in a bit makes sense, in that it would form a notch or depression to prevent it from slipping within the slot. Your way is probably much better in the long term.
> 
> Sorry Doug, I misunderstood when you said "fender." We were talking scraper and I believed you were attaching a thin metal strip from a scrap fender .... :smiley-think001:




Haha! No big deal! I received my side skids yesterday and have come up with a couple different options for installing them (yes they should come with hardware).


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

The poly skids need an M8 x 1.5 thread bolt, length unknown. If there is enough room in the slots, a shouldered bolt, or a collar on a regular bolt, will work well to prevent over tightening. Some type of toothed washer will also help locate it w/o having to tighten so far as to permanently distort the plastic. If I use these on my HSS1332, I'll list off the hardware required. If you guys are interested, I'll start a build-up/mod/maintenance thread for it.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Interested! Thanks.




Bjowett said:


> The poly skids need an M8 x 1.5 thread bolt, length unknown. If there is enough room in the slots, a shouldered bolt, or a collar on a regular bolt, will work well to prevent over tightening. Some type of toothed washer will also help locate it w/o having to tighten so far as to permanently distort the plastic. If I use these on my HSS1332, I'll list off the hardware required. If you guys are interested, I'll start a build-up/mod/maintenance thread for it.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Bjowett said:


> The poly skids need an M8 x 1.5 thread bolt, length unknown. If there is enough room in the slots, a shouldered bolt, or a collar on a regular bolt, will work well to prevent over tightening. Some type of toothed washer will also help locate it w/o having to tighten so far as to permanently distort the plastic. If I use these on my HSS1332, I'll list off the hardware required. If you guys are interested, I'll start a build-up/mod/maintenance thread for it.




Please do! Thank you!


----------

